# Issues (IBAN/BIC) Transferring Money back to the UK - RBC



## Barty1884 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all,

First time poster so please be gentle 

Hopefully someone on here has had this experience and can assist in finding a solution (although admittedly I doubt my ideal scenario is now possible and I may have to look at alternatives).

I recently moved to Calgary (mid-July) and immediately set up a bank account with RBC (as they were the only bank that would accept me without a utility bill as proof of address - quite how they expected me to have any form of utility bill without having a bank account capable of paying for said utilities is beyond me!).

I explained at the time that I have a UK credit card and would frequently need to transfer money home to pay the balance. From the outset this didn't go well as I wasn't granted the appropriate 'access' online and it wasn't until I went to transfer money back (Friday 14th) that I realised I didn't have the facility to transfer abroad. Went into the local branch of RBC and they set up my 'International Remittance' capability.

Now for the fun part.....

When I am online the facility does not recognise the BIC (bank/branch identifier code?) but doesn't flag any issues with the IBAN (international version of my bank account number/sort code I believe).

I spoke to an advisor on a 'live chat' function who advised that as the 8th digit was a '1', it couldn't possibly be an accurate BIC number. 

After hearing this I had a family member contact my bank (UK) on my behalf to clarify & it was confirmed to be the BIC number.

At a loss I went back into the branch where the advisor tried to process the transfer for me......the BIC was valid & accepted!! BUT.... now the IBAN number isn't accurate!

The IBAN number was taken directly from my bank statements so I assumed it was correct and after consulting various websites I was able to decipher the IBAN and know it is a true reflection of my bank account/sort code/branch/country etc and in the correct order as it should be.

Now i'm back to square one where I cannot sent money online or in branch and this is really getting annoying.

Has anyone else had this issue/similar? If so, how did you rectify the issue?

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions.

Kev


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Barty1884 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster so please be gentle
> 
> ...


Hi,

I also do banking with RBC, and am able to transfer money to my accounts in the UK, (Barclays and Santander) without problems.

If all the info you are putting in is exactly as it is on your statements, then you might have to make sure you are choosing the right bank address. 

*Extra info*: If you haven't yet, make sure to get one of their credit cards to start building up your credit.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

